# Official Earl Watson Playing Time thread!



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

So far he has 6 minutes against the lowly Blazers... in 5 games! Nugs stant at 2-3...


Will be counting em' till they appear to be regular or he gets traded... :clap:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Well he can't be traded until Dec 15th.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good thread idea. I hope he starts getting some PT, The guy is a gamer. However against the Kings Earl was the man IMO. Since we are playing the Kings again in our next game, it would be a good time to throw Earl W in there to give them a different look.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> Good thread idea. I hope he starts getting some PT, The guy is a gamer. However against the Kings Earl was the man IMO. Since we are playing the Kings again in our next game, it would be a good time to throw Earl W in there to give them a different look.


I don't see the Kings game as any type of indicator of future success. No team is as bad defensively as them and PHX.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I don't see the Kings game as any type of indicator of future success. No team is as bad defensively as them and PHX.


I agree with you, but every win is important. These games need to be in the W column for the Nuggets. When you play teams back to back its like a playoff series. Playoff series are all about adjustments and match ups. However in saying that Earl Boykins and Miller had very good games against the Kings. I would just like to see Earl Watson out there getting some PT, and especially during times we need some defensive stops. He would be a good match up against Bibby for defense.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

11-11-05

Nuggets lose 10something to 85. 

Earl Boykins and Andre Miller score 20 combined points on 7-18 shooting.

Bibby and Hart score 18 big points in the King win. (10 from Bibby).

Nuggets point guard and owner of a 5-year $29 million plus contract this offseason receives 0 minutes and records his 5th DNP Coaches decision of the year! :banana: 

Nuggets fall to 2-4...when will the change come? When will the rotation of the bench come?....


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> 11-11-05
> 
> Nuggets lose 10something to 85.
> 
> ...


DerMarr Johnson has been getting some playing time. I think he needs more though because he still looks shaky on offense, but his length is great for defense.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Another Game and no Watson. Yet Kleiza and Hodge got in during the last minute of the game. The first time Hodge has been on the court this season.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

11-13-05

Watson records a DNP Coaches Decision

Nuggets rise to 3-4


----------



## dychen85 (Nov 14, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> 11-11-05
> 
> Nuggets lose 10something to 85.
> 
> ...


Why do they need Earl Watson. They already have 2 point guards. I dont think Earl Watson is even that good. I just dont understand why you go out and sign another point guard for 30 million


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

dychen85 said:


> Why do they need Earl Watson. They already have 2 point guards. I dont think Earl Watson is even that good. I just dont understand why you go out and sign another point guard for 30 million


Andre Miller is playing pretty bad right now. He usually starts to pick it up, but Denver gets killed by the opposition's points on defense. Watson (very questionable signing) is supposidly a great defender.

Being told by Kiki and Karl that signing Watson was in the "master plan" warrents the question of why isn't he playing if he's getting paid Big Bucks? The 6 minutes he did play he seemed to bring something to the table. A 3-4 team needs to find its identity and use the pieces on the bench to see if they are worth keeping.

What if Watson finds his game here? We need to find out so he can rise or get the heck out of town. Plus if he's gone w/o any PT then Kiki lied to the Denver faithful. Not a suprise because 'coach talk' and 'gm talk' is needed at times, but don't lie to your fan base if you pulled a junk deal off for no reason. Denver fans are pretty fragile. Being burned by GMs in the past will do that. The season ticket sales are skyrocketing and I don't want to see the rug get pulled out from those standing on it again. See 1994.


----------



## Horax (Nov 16, 2005)

It's pretty obvious that the plan was to package one of our PG's with Nene to a team for a solid SG and a draft pick. It would let us dump a HUGE contract and clear cap room to sign and re-sign a good SG and Melo.

The deals must have fallen through. Now, instead of playing Watson and risking injury a la Nene, they are sitting on his HUGE contract (probably the highest paid practice player in history) until Dec. 15 when they will move one of our PG. Probably Watson. However, if he doesn't get PT soon, his appeal with suffer more than it has.

Also, Denver sorely needs a SG that can hit a 3. I'm sick of losing close games only to check the box score to see that we hit 0 threes...again.

Wes Peson where are you?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Horax said:


> It's pretty obvious that the plan was to package one of our PG's with Nene to a team for a solid SG and a draft pick. It would let us dump a HUGE contract and clear cap room to sign and re-sign a good SG and Melo.
> 
> The deals must have fallen through. Now, instead of playing Watson and risking injury a la Nene, they are sitting on his HUGE contract (probably the highest paid practice player in history) until Dec. 15 when they will move one of our PG. Probably Watson. However, if he doesn't get PT soon, his appeal with suffer more than it has.
> 
> ...


I'll assume that by dumping a huge contract your talking about Andre Miller. He's the only PG inked with a big deal. Earl and Earl both are on the reasoable side.

The Dec. 15 date only matters to Watson. Denver can ship Earl B. or Miller out any time, but again what is Miller worth?

If the Nuggets ink Wesley Person we are in trouble. The guy can hit a 3 or two in the game, but he'll give up probably twice as many points with his defense.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

11-15-05

Earl Watson records yet another DNP Coaches Decision!!

Nuggets lose a heartbreaker in Dallas after being up 19 midway through the 3rd quarter.

Record falls to 3-5...

Dallas 83 - Denver 80


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

11-16-05

Nuggets vs. Hornets

Earl Watson checks in, in the 2nd quarter...more news to come...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

WE HAVE AN EARL WATSON SIGHTING!

Mr. W logged 21 minutes against the Hornets:
Scored 10 points
50% shooting
3 Reb
3 Assists
3 Steals
3 Turnovers (attributed to Rust IMO)



> The win was sweet for Watson, who had not gotten significant playing time in a meaningful game since the playoffs last April with Memphis.
> 
> "It's almost like a guy coming back from an injury but not being injured," said Watson, who had 10 points, three assists and three steals. "The main thing was I just wanted to contribute, lose myself to the game so I didn't have time to think."
> 
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_3225364


----------

